

Stats from advertising Candy Japan on Reddit - bemmu
http://bemmu.posterous.com/stats-from-advertising-candy-japan-on-reddit

======
rorrr
57c per click, that's ridiculously high. Adwords would probably cost you
5-10c/click for such a narrow niche.

